# Shark Attacks at Oak Island



## dlpetrey

http://wncn.com/2015/06/14/shark-attack-reported-along-nc-coast/

Terrible news from Oak Island this afternoon. Prayers said for victims and families.


----------



## greg12345

"near the pier". have seen some monsters in 3ft of water underneath the cleaning table...about 40 feet from all kinds of young kids playing in the surf...


----------



## surffshr

This spring there were more sharks in the 5 to about 7 foot range caught in the surf than I have seen in my 25 years of fishing on the outer banks. I am not counting one's without teeth. I was losing so many rigs I started moving miles down the beach to try to get away from them.


----------



## ez2cdave

surffshr said:


> This spring there were more sharks in the 5 to about 7 foot range caught in the surf than I have seen in my 25 years of fishing on the outer banks. I am not counting one's without teeth. I was losing so many rigs I started moving miles down the beach to try to get away from them.


That's what you get from the "Enviro-NAZI's" protecting them ! ! !


----------



## drumchaser

Had one approx 5' swim up while fishing on shoal this weekend. Their around all the time. Wonder will they ban shark fishing in surf and chumming them in? Here we go.


----------



## jb1edlover

It's worse where they are banned (shark fishing) , i.e. Myrtle Beach!


----------



## pods

Yikes. That is pretty odd that there would be 3 attacks so close in time and proximity. I wonder what the water conditions were like? Looked like a lot of weeds on the beach.
The second and third attacks sounded like some big fish also.
There will probably be calls for banning shark fishing, or outright killing the sharks. 
That is much easier to stomach than the actual truth, that they are always there, and there is an outside chance they may bite.


----------



## ez2cdave

pods said:


> There will probably be calls for banning shark fishing, or outright killing the sharks.


The only "call" I would make is to remove the restrictions and bans on RECREATIONAL Shark Fishing ( not commercial sharking ) and let things be "self-regulating".


----------



## dlpetrey

From an article I read this morning...

"Both victims were in waist-deep water, about 20 yards from shore when they were attacked."


----------



## pods

ez2cdave said:


> The only "call" I would make is to remove the restrictions and bans on RECREATIONAL Shark Fishing ( not commercial sharking ) and let things be "self-regulating".


Sure, let's remove an Apex predator from the food web. That outta work out well. I guess maybe it would balance out them destroying the bottom half with Menhanden boats.
In NC you can already keep most of the common species. There is also a 54 inch minimum, which for sharks is not all that difficult. As well as a sharpie of dogfish per day.
For hammerheads it goes up to 78, which is big for regular fisherman to land, but hammers aren't doing the attacking anyways.
The main reasons people don't keep sharks is the meat needs extra preparation, and people now see sharks as important for the health of the oceans.


----------



## dlpetrey

So do you guys think this was blacktips, spinners, tigers?


----------



## pods

dlpetrey said:


> So do you guys think this was blacktips, spinners, tigers?


I would say probably a blacktip or spinner for the first, the last two, idk. The last two attacks seemed like the attack did a lot more damage. Tigers do a lot of damage, but they are pretty rare. 
But the fact there were two attacks so close makes me think it was a common shark, so probably a blacktip or spinner. It is a bit odd they would be in that close during the middle of the day. Seems too early in the year for the big mullet to be running as well. Maybe they were chasing blues that were chasing glass minnows or small mullet?


----------



## gshivar

Tigers certainly not rare in that area. Google tiger shark / walter maxwell and see where the world record was caught then where the NC state record tiger was caught. Terrible for the children. Prey for them. best - glenn


----------



## dlpetrey

gshivar said:


> Tigers certainly not rare in that area. Google tiger shark / walter maxwell and see where the world record was caught then where the NC state record tiger was caught. Terrible for the children. Prey for them. best - glenn


Kind of what I was thinking. I know that one of the big tigers ("Chessie", 12 footer) that OCEARCH follows pinged close to Southport/Cape Fear River. Probably not related but who knows... Here's the link -> http://myfox8.com/2015/06/14/12-foot-tiger-shark-pings-off-the-coast-of-north-carolina/


----------



## bogeyman71

Im down here now about three blocks from where the boy was bitten. Nobdy in the water passed ankle deep. The sheriff boats and helicopters flying up and down the beach. Last night was a mess with the copter hovering and boat sitting right off shore. Deputy on land made us clear the beach. He told me they located it. I guess they they were going to try and kill it. I spent about two hours with the heaver out and a blue head on the last two evening. I havent had a run yet. I would get one about every 10 mins. last year.lol


----------



## Lipyourown

ez2cdave said:


> That's what you get from the "Enviro-NAZI's" protecting them ! ! !


I highly doubt enviro Nazis are to blame here. Think about it, regulations don't seem to tight to me. The only shore bound recs who tend to keep biters these days are hero beginners who by definition don't catch much and old timers who are either too tired to shark anymore or who have just changed their ways. All the serious shore bound shark anglers seem to have a strong c&r ethic.

My money for the cause is unusual ocean currents / temps, lack of prey items or just so many more people at the beach these days. Probably a combination of all.

Unless of course you think it was the protected Mary Lee.

You gotta feel bad for the kids involved regardless.


----------



## surfmom

I feel terrible for them. It seems to me most attacks happen after 3 pm which is why I always made my kids get out after 230 tops! Yesterday while fishing I pulled in a 1/2 eaten whiting and a baby shark on the same hook. I dont think the baby shark chomped the whiting in half I think it was a bigger shark . ALSO was a lot of bait fish in the water yesterday I could see them jumping and heading south. Probably sharks were chasing bait fish and the kids got caught in the middle


----------



## [email protected]

My money is on a bull shark. Is there a lot of bait down there?


----------



## Ghostrider

There is quite a bit of bait in the water...and they are going to find out it was a Bull Shark...prayers for the family


----------



## dlpetrey

Didn't think about bull sharks. Definite possibility.


----------



## [email protected]

I've seen big tigers under the old Emerald Isle pier when the water would get super clear like that. Watched an unbelievably long one circling the pier for hours. When he would get to the surf, he would go into the suds and turn around without really showing himself. Shark bite odds are long, but as a fisherman, I know enough to advise people not to swim in the morning or late afternoon, and definitely not at night. Long odds, but there's no need to make your odds much shorter on purpose. I used to walk my baits out as far as I could and cast from there, but I don't do that anymore.


----------



## greg12345

my money is on a bull shark, those guys are nasty.


----------



## surffshr

greg12345 said:


> my money is on a bull shark, those guys are nasty.


I agree. 
Allen at Tradewinds tackle Shop said he doesn't let his kids swim when the water is dirty.


----------



## fiveonomo

Im thinking Bull Shark, but then again what do I know. I will be there in 25 days, my usual time to visit my favorite beach. Pray for the kids.


----------



## herb

They are everywhere , i live right in that area and worry about stepping on rays more than i do sharks but i see a ton of sharks in the shallows. Craziest dumbest crap i see is people swimming in the inlets , thats as dumb as dumb gets.


----------



## nissan11

I think Discovery's shark week will set a new reccord in ratings this july.


----------



## dialout

And it starts



"I believe they were Hanging in that area due to the fisherman. One of the fisherman even caught what looked like a baby shark right around 10:30 when we first got out there. They threw the baby shark back in," she told ABC News.


----------



## kraus

x2 herb. Thought the same thing while drifting LF inlet last Thursday in a friends skiff. That was the same day of the OIB bite. The table was set with people chest deep in the water on each side of the inlet.


----------



## pods

dialout said:


> And it starts
> 
> 
> 
> "I believe they were Hanging in that area due to the fisherman. One of the fisherman even caught what looked like a baby shark right around 10:30 when we first got out there. They threw the baby shark back in," she told ABC News.


People will run to any kind of cover rather than face the actual facts. The sharks are there most all of the time. I get dirty looks from some in my family when they see the sharks we pull out at night when we are at the beach. Easier to believe that I am "attracting" them than have to realize that you are taking a chance by swimming where they live.
I talked to a co-worker who was down at OKI this weekend and she talked about pretty turbid water conditions. She also said there were tons of small baitfish right in the breakers. 
A bad setup all the way around, dirty water and a alot of bait.
I can see this playing out much like the movie Jaws, where a large tiger or hammer is killed and billed as "the shark" and everyone can go back to believing there are no sharks in the water again.


----------



## ez2cdave

pods said:


> Sure, let's remove an Apex predator from the food web. That outta work out well. I guess maybe it would balance out them destroying the bottom half with Menhanden boats.


Recreational fishing for sharks was never the problem . . . Commercial fishermen and their "practices" towards Sharks was/is the problem.

So, what is YOUR plan to reduce the number of Sharks, since you don't want to "cull" their numbers ???


----------



## cooper138

I'm guessing you missed the sarcasim in pods post. He doesn't have a plan, from what I took from his post is there shouldn't be a plan to reduce shark numbers.


----------



## pods

ez2cdave said:


> Recreational fishing for sharks was never the problem . . . Commercial fishermen and their "practices" towards Sharks was/is the problem.
> 
> So, what is YOUR plan to reduce the number of Sharks, since you don't want to "cull" their numbers ???


I have no plan as I don't want to reduce the numbers of sharks.
All I WOULD like is an open and honest discussion when things like this happen, not have the usual boogeymen trotted out so people can go back to sleep.
The ocean is nature, and nature isn't always a nice and pretty thing. If we had open and honest discussions, we might reduce the likelihood that these things happen.
Immediately after these attacks, I wondered about the conditions. It was late afternoon (although not evening), turbid conditions, with a lot of bait in the area.
If we had real discussions about the ocean, people would realize that this is not the best time to be out there.
The people who are ostensibly in "power" will use events like this to either grab more power, or will enact needless and ineffective laws that limit what I might do to placate the population, and in reality do nothing to alleviate the problem to begin with.


----------



## Dr. Bubba

Over-harvesting of sharks was both a recreational and commercial problem. It's also why we have such an overabundance of rays and dogfish too. Killing the apex predator allows these other species to flourish.

Sharks do not lay millions of eggs like most fish. They bear one or two live young, and not every year. Many take over 10 years to reach sexual maturity.
So, I'm with Pods. We don't need to be looking for ways to reduce shark numbers.


----------



## dlpetrey

"If we had real discussions about the ocean, people would realize that this is not the best time to be out there.
The people who are ostensibly in "power" will use events like this to either grab more power, or will enact needless and ineffective laws that limit what I might do to placate the population, and in reality do nothing to alleviate the problem to begin with." -pods

Hear hear!

Turbid, murky water, lots of bait around, you don't swim. Simple as that for me.


----------



## surffshr

when we step into the ocean were not getting into a swimming pool we're much more like getting dropped off in a jungle. Most of us urban critters just don't realize how dangerous the outer banks can be. The same things that make it a great place to fish are the same things that make it a dangerous place to swim.


----------



## cooper138

Didn't mean to speak for you pods but I figured that's what ya meant. May be in the minority but I'm with you and bubba on this one.


----------



## js1172

right offshore where the attacks took place isn't there a large water discharge pipe? doesn't moving water attract baitfish? doesn't baitfish attract food for sharks?
js


----------



## Garboman

Feel bad for those Kids, terrible to go through life missing limbs.

My Mother is from Hawaii.

The Hawaiians are taught as children not swim in turbid water.

The Hawaiians are taught as children not swim in the late afternoon.

The Hawaiians prefer not swim when baitfish are abundant inshore, the Hawaiians go fishing then.

The Hawaiians also do not swim much beyond the outer reef in open water, that is where the Tiger swims.

In my youth and into my 40's I used to swim far offshore, off the Outer Banks in water deeper than 20 feet in the middle of the day, thought about Sharks but felt they would leave me alone cause I was part Hawaiian, plus it was not time for them to come inshore.

I did not however swim past the Outer bar where the water depth drops to 50' approximately one half mile off the beach, cause that is where the big boys spend their time patrolling, Day and Night, and I was not interested in meeting up with them that far from land.

One time when I was 12 or so my Father and I were out perhaps 500 yards offshore of Kitty Hawk in August in the late 1960's, looking at the bottom through an inner tube, you can see a lot looking through an inner tube, it is like a glass bottom boat.

My Father pretty calmly let me know that something very big had just bumped his leg, even at age 12 I knew what had just bumped him.

It was time to go in when the bottom of the sea erupted in a sandstorm after the large Shark took off like a bullet 20 feet below, I admit I was a little more anxious to get in than my Father.

My Father was a great ocean swimmer and he would swim with fins, a mile or more every morning, off of Kitty Hawk from the 1960's - 1990's.

I thought he was going to get bumped off some morning as I knew big boys were likely under him at times, I never went in till the sun came up over the shallows.

Back in those days there were a lot of 10' - 12' Dusky Sharks and 8' - 14' Hammerheads, and those big boys kept the Rays in check, which allowed for a one time fabulous Scallop fishery off the OBX.

I never took much to killing Sharks, felt they were my friends, Hawaiians revere them.


----------



## Got Fish?

Garboman said:


> Feel bad for those Kids, terrible to go through life missing limbs.
> 
> My Mother is from Hawaii.
> 
> The Hawaiians are taught as children not swim in turbid water.
> 
> The Hawaiians are taught as children not swim in the late afternoon.
> 
> The Hawaiians prefer not swim when baitfish are abundant inshore, the Hawaiians go fishing then.
> 
> The Hawaiians also do not swim much beyond the outer reef in open water, that is where the Tiger swims.
> 
> In my youth and into my 40's I used to swim far offshore, off the Outer Banks in water deeper than 20 feet in the middle of the day, thought about Sharks but felt they would leave me alone cause I was part Hawaiian, plus it was not time for them to come inshore.
> 
> I did not however swim past the Outer bar where the water depth drops to 50' approximately one half mile off the beach, cause that is where the big boys spend their time patrolling, Day and Night, and I was not interested in meeting up with them that far from land.
> 
> One time when I was 12 or so my Father and I were out perhaps 500 yards offshore of Kitty Hawk in August in the late 1960's, looking at the bottom through an inner tube, you can see a lot looking through an inner tube, it is like a glass bottom boat.
> 
> My Father pretty calmly let me know that something very big had just bumped his leg, even at age 12 I knew what had just bumped him.
> 
> It was time to go in when the bottom of the sea erupted in a sandstorm after the large Shark took off like a bullet 20 feet below, I admit I was a little more anxious to get in than my Father.
> 
> My Father was a great ocean swimmer and he would swim with fins, a mile or more every morning, off of Kitty Hawk from the 1960's - 1990's.
> 
> I thought he was going to get bumped off some morning as I knew big boys were likely under him at times, I never went in till the sun came up over the shallows.
> 
> Back in those days there were a lot of 10' - 12' Dusky Sharks and 8' - 14' Hammerheads, and those big boys kept the Rays in check, which allowed for a one time fabulous Scallop fishery off the OBX.
> 
> I never took much to killing Sharks, felt they were my friends, Hawaiians revere them.


Sounds like we should all move to Hawaii! They know what's up! Lol! Cool story though!


----------



## nissan11

The shark attacks are somewhat similar to the black bear attack that happened in the NC mountains last week. They are rare, but they do happen, and we are not going to kill every black bear in the state just because there was one incident.
The major difference in my opinion is that if someone is attacked by a bear in the wilderness, they already posses a love and at least some understanding of the ecosystem, since they have made the effort to get out and enjoy the wilderness. There was no public outcry for violence against black bears after the attack, and the victims were not pointing fingers, making the bear out to be an evil villian. 
On the other hand, look at the diversity of the individuals who swim the ocean. Most are not emotionally connected or conscious of the marine ecosystem, they just like to swim. 
My point is that it's unfortunate for the sharks that it is not individuals with a passion and understanding of the ocean wildlife that frequent their habitat.


----------



## Oldscout2

Garboman, this just got posted on my fridge. Thank you.


----------



## akhan

Simple solution, build a wall around the water, add some chlorine in it for 'safety purposes', put a bar at one end and some chairs @ the other call it a dang pool and swim in it safely! Go into the wild and you might get stung.


----------



## SurFeesher

Check this out


----------



## dlpetrey

Very cool story Garbo. Always appreciate your stories.


----------



## Dr. Bubba

Good stuff, Garbo!


----------



## surfmom

Garbo can I( copy and paste that to my facebook page?


----------



## Aristokles

As sad and tragic these stories of attacks are, I must say that after decades of fishing the ocean - surf, pier, inshore, off shore - I fish the salt water and swim in swimming pools.


----------



## DANtheJDMan

nissan11 said:


> On the other hand, look at the diversity of the individuals who swim the ocean. Most are not emotionally connected or conscious of the marine ecosystem, they just like to swim.


My wife and I visited OBX for the second time earlier this month. We had to fish Rodanthe pier this time before we left. We were there two weeks ago Thursday. The end was crouded and there was bait moving here and there. Then the conditions quickly changed and the water got really cloudy. There were some huge outsucks (rip tides) on the sides of the pier. The largest one was to the right of the pier lets say 300 yards. I'm not a pier guy I'm a beach guy the end was full so I threw a spot head out into the outsuck on the left side of the pier it was close enough to reach with a heaver. 
I think I had a 6 or 8 onced weight and it just went right out to sea in the current. 

We switched to the other side of the pier right side (south) and we watched what we thought was going to be a drowning. 

There were a bunch of teeage kids swimming in the big outsuck 300 yards from the pier. 

They would swim really hard and then stop and move out 20 yards. 

There were a couple of them that were getting pretty far out. Even with us and we were at the middle of the pier. They kept on swimming toward the beach and getting pushed out. 

Someone on the beach must have called 911 because the beach patrol showed up. 

All the kids were acounted for but it could have been a tragedy. 

Stupid kids do stupid things, but some do it out of sheer ignorance of what can happen. 

Have fun at the beach but don't swim in rip currents. There are big fish that like those currents looking for food washing out to them. That is just dumb.


----------



## sand flea

Now Oak Island wants to ban shark fishing: 
http://www.starnewsonline.com/artic...asks-state-to-ban-shark-fishing-along-beaches

I feel terrible for those kids but blaming shark attacks on fishermen is like blaming a meteor strike on astronomers. The fact is the surf is *loaded* with sharks. Most people wouldn't get in the water if they knew how many there are just past the breakers. I remember NewsJeff telling me years ago that he was up in a chopper over the Va. Beach oceanfront. Thousands of people splashing in the surf, then just a little deeper the black torpedo of a shark, then another shark, shark, shark, shark, shark. And all of them lazing along and not messing with anybody.


----------



## Garboman

surfmom said:


> Garbo can I( copy and paste that to my facebook page?


No problem.


----------



## [email protected]

Getting in the ocean is like walking through a bad neighborhood


----------



## [email protected]

sand flea said:


> Now Oak Island wants to ban shark fishing:
> http://www.starnewsonline.com/artic...asks-state-to-ban-shark-fishing-along-beaches


From the comments

"....What should be a rule is no swimming (1/2 mile or closer to piers).....No Swimming Signs posted.....also, see all the time fishing beside swimmers.....luring game fish (sharks included) into swimming areas.....think fishing should be in sanctioned no swimming zones....mixing the two is ridiculous.....here fishy, fishy....oops not bait~a kid's arm/leg!! this is an easy fix and patrols could enforce no fishing zones/no swimming zones....everyone gets what they want....today I was at Oak Island Point and 30 yards from me a guy reels in a 4 ft Hammerhead shark (pictures to prove it)....hooks in the water is a hazard in the water to swimmers, fising near children in the water is just plain neglience....."


----------



## jakuka

Got Fish? said:


> Sounds like we should all move to Hawaii! They know what's up! Lol! Cool story though!





Oldscout2 said:


> Garboman, this just got posted on my fridge. Thank you.





dlpetrey said:


> Very cool story Garbo. Always appreciate your stories.





Dr. Bubba said:


> Good stuff, Garbo!





surfmom said:


> Garbo can I( copy and paste that to my facebook page?




There you have it, Garbo. Some motivation to write your book. You scribbled something on the keyboard and folks already think it's worth printing and re-posting. You got a lifetime of stories and knowledge that'd make for a pretty good read if you ask me. Write stuff down when you think about it and stash it somewhere. After you get a big pile o' stories let someone else go through and organize it to keep you from throwing it away.


----------



## pods

And there it is. 
Someday in the future maybe people will actually THINK instead of feel. Until then, we can pretend we live in a sanitized world where nothing bad ever happens. And when something does, we can pass a law that reduces freedom and does absolutely nothing to alleviate any perceived problem.
I wish I was surprised by this.


----------



## pogeymoe

enough already!!!!! i just looked at the pier cam. the beach is empty. no one swimming. ticked me off. REALLY PEOPLE???? SO WHEN IT LIGHTNINGS OUT SIDE WE STOP GOING OUT OF OUR HOMES BECAUSE WE MAY GET STRUCK BY LIGHTNING? THE DANG SHARKS WERE THERE BEFORE THE BITES AND WILL BE THERE AFTER. FISHERMAN DONT ATTRACT SHARKS! THEY LIVE IN THE DANG OCEAN. 

GO TO THE BEACH AND HAVE FUN! I HATE THE KIDS GOT BIT I REALLY DO. I WISH IT HAD NOT HAPPENED. IT IS A RISK WE TAKE. IT IS NO DIFFERENT AT ALL FROM AN UNFORTUNATE LIGHTNING STRIKE. BAD THINGS HAPPEN. NO ONE IS TO BLAME AND IT SHOULDNT KEEP PEOPLE FROM ENJOYING THE BEACH. I WILL BE THERE NEXT WEEK. I WILL BE IN THE WATER. IF I GET BIT SO BE IT. I HOPE I DONT BUT IT COULD HAPPEN. A TREE COULD FALL ON MY HOUSE TO. PLANE CRASHES ARE AS COMMON AS SHARK BITES. I WONT BE SURPRISED IF ANOTHER BITE DOESNT HAPPEN ON OAK ISLAND FOR 30 YEARS. I WONT BE SHOCKED IF 5 MORE HAPPEN TODAY. ITS AN UNPREDICTABLE AND UNFORTUNATE RISK/REALITY.

SWIM LIVE LAUGH AND I HOPE NO ONE ELSE HAS THE BAD LUCK OF GETTING BITTEN. I HOPE THE KIDS RECOVER AS BEST AS POSSIBLE AND HAVE GREAT LIVES. TO AVOID THE BEACH TEMPORARILY IS POINTLESS AND DOES NOTHING.


----------



## jakuka

sand flea said:


> Now Oak Island wants to ban shark fishing:
> http://www.starnewsonline.com/artic...asks-state-to-ban-shark-fishing-along-beaches



Everytime, like clockwork...blame the fisherman after someone gets bit. I'm just guessing here....but what is there maybe 5 pounds worth of shrimp and mullet in the water off a pier at any given moment? Meanwhile, in that same few hours there might be _5 tons_ worth of the fresh, live, and wriggly schools of fish moving down the coastline. But lets blame the fisherman. While we're at it why don't we blame the floods in Texas on people watering their lawn.


----------



## gshivar

Pogeymoe. Glad you referenced to the children’s recovery. Thread has gone political. Glad some have new frig postings. Lets not forget the long road of rehab these children have. We all wish the two of you the best recovery and wish the best in the future. glenn


----------



## fishhunt365

pogeymoe nailed it...................


----------



## NC KingFisher

Im bout to vent. Im not going to stop shark fishing where my family pays taxes and i spend 70 bucks on gas just to go cut the grass and soak a bait. I feel bad the kids got bit but banning shark fishing is ****ing rediculous. I saw a sea turtle up on the beach laying eggs two weeks ago, lots of bait muddy water wonder why anybody was even swimming? Stupidity is why. I release any shark besides sharpnoses because we are more of a threat to them than them to us. Thry can fine me, put me in jail do whatever they want but it wont hold up in court as it is an unconstitutional ban if it goes through. There was no chum on the pier they was people king fishing. They wont let you chum. In a month or so when im back down you better believe i will be soaking baits. Its my right. Im sorry the kids got bit, it should have been the idiot parents that let the kids swim that got it. They should be hit with neglect charges. Needs to be laws passed about swiming near piers. Ive seen countless sharks in the breakers. Released plenty to amd never seen anybody get bit by one i released. Just had to let you guys know how i felt.


----------



## hambone111

Just heard on local news... gonna ban shark fishing in oki..for a short period


----------



## NC KingFisher

Like i said i aint gonna let it stop me


----------



## Elgreco

It's funny how people think they are above nature. Like it doesn't apply to us. The shark, crocodile, bear, tiger doesn't give 2 ****s that you can do math. They see a slow moving easy target.


----------



## BoilermakerJohn

I emailed the director of the fisheries yesterday and got the following response from his assistant.

_The director has not closed or has any plans to close anything at this time.

Thank you,

Michelle Hensley, Executive Assistant
Director's Office
NC Division of Marine Fisheries
3441 Arendell Street/Post Office Box 769
Morehead City, NC 28557-0769
Phone: (252) 808-8013
Fax: (252) 726-0254
[email protected]
_


----------



## surffshr

Tourist dollars are these peoples lifeblood. They got to blame something. They know they stand to lose hundreds of thousands of revenue over this event. Look this spring was in no way a normal shark catching year. Sharks were being caught by surf fisherman in numbers not seen by me in 25 years of fishing from the surf. Is it related to these attacks-- can't begin to say for sure. I am I going to be more careful this year. For sure.
Will I not go outside because I saw lighting NO. But I am not going to run around in a open field during a thunder storm either.


----------



## surfmom

I agree pogeymoe HOWEVER people need to be educated about when swimming increases their risk for a shark bite.. muddy water+baitfish ( I saw at least 3 schools swimming south that same day)+not only after 3PM but +tide was coming in+swimming by pier all= sharkbait. People need to be smart but beach towns need to do more to educate people. Shane The fishing in a tankful of swimmers I get is negligence HOWEVER its also stupid for people to swim by a fisher. I fish the mornings before people start getting to beach or after 3. I always set up at LEAST 50 -100 yards away from where people are swimming and they still insist on jumping in the water by me even tho there are 100 yards of clear beach Are there hooks in the water? probably so but sorry to ask us to limit where we fish because of hooks in the water is dumb, there's also lots of stingrays that are not there because of fishers that can POTENTIALLY kill someone(Steve Irwin).. Wear water shoes if your that worried.


----------



## ncdead

Lets face it, during the summer months fishermen/women take a backseat in terms of the coastal economy, and the potential knee jerk reactions from this event will likely have a negative impact on people who love to fish. Next thing you know they will try to ban fish cleaning tables on piers. I agree that the most effective response would be to educate beach goers on when and where not to swim in the ocean. The question is who would dispense that information. Lots of heated discussion here, but at the end of the day two kids lives were forever altered on a family trip to the beach. I know we all feel terrible for them and hope they can come to terms with their injuries. With and luck this will lead to a better understanding/education of beach safety, and not just with sharks.


----------



## [email protected]

ncdead said:


> Lets face it, during the summer months fishermen/women take a backseat in terms of the coastal economy, and the potential knee jerk reactions from this event will likely have a negative impact on people who love to fish. Next thing you know they will try to ban fish cleaning tables on piers. I agree that the most effective response would be to educate beach goers on when and where not to swim in the ocean. The question is who would dispense that information. Lots of heated discussion here, but at the end of the day two kids lives were forever altered on a family trip to the beach. I know we all feel terrible for them and hope they can come to terms with their injuries. With and luck this will lead to a better understanding/education of beach safety, and not just with sharks.


I've already had several folks who know I fish ask if I fish around swimmers. I can't wait to be down there next week and have this conversation with every gaper and concerned mother on the beach.


----------



## KB Spot Chaser

My parents taught me a thing called situational awareness and if you enter the ocean when the water is 80 degrees you better be aware you are no longer top of the food chain.


----------



## kraus

hambone111 said:


> Just heard on local news... gonna ban shark fishing in oki..for a short period


Got an email from the NCDENR
Pat McCrory, Governor 

Donald R. van der Vaart, Secretary







N.C. Department of Environment and Natural Resources



Release: Immediate Contact: Patricia Smith 

Date: June 18, 2015 Phone: 252-726-7021



State asking fishermen, swimmers to take steps to avoid attracting sharks to swimming areas



MOREHEAD CITY – The N.C. Division of Marine Fisheries is asking fishermen and swimmers to voluntary take steps to avoid attracting sharks to areas and at times when people are swimming.



Here are some steps anglers can avoid attracting sharks to swimming areas:



*	Avoid fishing among swimmers. Fishing for any species on a crowded beach can cause injuries. 



*	Schedule beach fishing times at night or in the early morning, before the beaches get crowded.



*	Never actively chum for sharks along a swimming beach. This increases the chances sharks may enter the area and in a feeding mode. Additionally, hooking a large shark on a swimming beach could result in the angler cutting himself or others with the fishing line.



Sharks are predatory fishes that are common in the nearshore coastal waters of North Carolina, particularly during summer. They are attracted to the numerous baitfish, as well as pier structures, but can occur throughout the surf zone.



Here are some steps swimmers can take to prevent shark attacks: 



*	Avoid swimming in areas where people are fishing.



*	Do not enter the water if you are bleeding, because a shark’s sense of smell is highly sensitive.



*	Avoid wearing shiny jewelry that a shark may mistake for a fish.


----------



## KB Spot Chaser

I saw it coming 2 wks before it ever happened posted it on my fb page to all those beachgoers beware plenty of blacktips in kneedeep water but don't be worried about those only the one's eating them.


----------



## greg12345

is my 1 inch live sand flea really going to attract a large bull shark? come on


----------



## pods

Shouldn't we tell the bluefish to avoid shredding pogie and mullet schools as well?
This was a terrible thing. I have kids and it really makes you think. How many times have I have spent with them in the water? On a boogie board riding in waves. I used SA, but still, there is always a chance that something bad happens.
We've been in clear water and when the mullet start running the beach, we move inside of them, basically to knee deep water. But there is always a chance of something terrible happening.
We have become insulated as humans. I think maybe it is a sign of just how good we have it. Everyone should grow old and do everything they ever planned on. But life just is not like that, and when something like this happens, people don't want to realize that life is actually a pretty hard thing.
This might not happen again for 50 years . But a fishing ban will certainly last. And even if fishing is still allowed, if the public perception is that it is fishermen that are drawing in sharks, we will become second class citizens.
Anyone who has smoked in the last couple of years knows exactly what I mean.


----------



## Sandbar

While I feel horrible for these kids whose lives are forever changed, the hard facts are that life is rough and nature is unforgiving. Despite the amazing feats it's capable of, the human body is a fragile thing. For crying out loud, more than 60% of us is WATER! Skin tears easily and bones break without too much force. Sharks are made to SHRED flesh and CRUSH bone. It's what they do and how they survive! Punishing fisherman will NOT change this! Humans are terrestrial creatures. We are NOT an aquatic species. Swim in the ocean (or ANY large body of water) at your own risk! I say this as a person who has swam in the Atlantic Ocean, Gulf of Mexico and Lake Michigan their ENTIRE LIFE. I LOVE the water, but as a fisherman, I also know and RESPECT what lives out there.

According to the NHTSA, there were 32,719 deaths in the United States from automobile accidents in 2013. By comparison, in the same year, there were 53 unprovoked shark attacks in the US, with only TWO fatalities, both in Hawaii. It REALLY bugs me when the public at large wants to make snap judgments all of a sudden because the media splatters these events all over the news and crams it in your ears. If Internet sites and newspapers put out a release on the front page for EVERY auto accident fatality, there would probably be MUCH tougher restrictions on driving because we'd all be tired of hearing about car crash fatalities. The SAME THING happens when there's a mass shooting, such as what just occurred in SC by that psychopath. The media burns your eyes out with coverage and then that gets everyone riled up about something (death by gunshot) that happens dozens of times EVERY DAY in this country. Heck, there's been 29 deaths by gunshot so far THIS MONTH ALONE in the city of Chicago! Where's the outrage for that?

For what it's worth, shark attacks have never, and will never keep me from swimming in the ocean. It's a calculated risk that I take willingly, just like getting in my car every day to drive.


----------



## dlpetrey

EXCELLENT points pods and Sandbar. Just because someone was attacked by a black bear last week in Great Smoky National Park (a terrible, unfortunate thing) doesn't mean I'm going to stop camping or going on picnics with my family. Are those in charge going to ban picnics and camping in the national park? Surely the potential for that to attract bears is just as great if not greater than fishermen attracting sharks.

These are terrible things that have happened. Frankly they're out of anyone's control. Sadly, terrible random things just happen. It is what it is.


----------



## Got Fish?

[email protected] said:


> I've already had several folks who know I fish ask if I fish around swimmers. I can't wait to be down there next week and have this conversation with every gaper and concerned mother on the beach.


I sometimes do! Last year I had 2 rods out in the surf in a slough 20 yards out. This dumb kid decides to swim IN BETWEEN my lines! My line was actually TOUCHING him at one point. That is a special kind of stupid. He saw nothing wrong with it... I have a video of the miles of open beach on either side of me too!


----------



## BoilermakerJohn

I was shark fishing a few weeks ago at night and these adults kept reaching up and grabbing my lines that were at least at their lowest point 7.5 feet above the ground... I kept shining my spotlight at them and telling them to quit but about every 30-45 minutes a group would walk by and do the same thing... Tourist beach goers are imo selfish idiots for the most part. I already wait till late evening to deploy my baits to stay out of their way yet they still find it in their hearts to come pester me...


----------



## drumchaser

BoilermakerJohn said:


> I was shark fishing a few weeks ago at night and these adults kept reaching up and grabbing my lines that were at least at their lowest point 7.5 feet above the ground... I kept shining my spotlight at them and telling them to quit but about every 30-45 minutes a group would walk by and do the same thing... Tourist beach goers are imo selfish idiots for the most part. I already wait till late evening to deploy my baits to stay out of their way yet they still find it in their hearts to come pester me...


Your a lot more patient than I would be. Especially after my twelve pack is in me. :beer:


----------



## ez2cdave

kraus said:


> MOREHEAD CITY – The N.C. Division of Marine Fisheries is asking fishermen and swimmers to voluntary take steps to avoid attracting sharks to areas and at times when people are swimming.


I'm not sure that this will "end well" ... Too much "interpretation" involved ( See Below )


*QUOTE: "Here are some steps anglers can avoid attracting sharks to swimming areas:"*

Avoid fishing among swimmers. Fishing for any species on a crowded beach can cause injuries.* ( OK - So I can Shark fish, if there are no swimmers in the area ???)*

Schedule beach fishing times at night or in the early morning, before the beaches get crowded. *( OK - So, I can Shark fish from Sundown to Sunrise, with no problem ???)*

Never actively chum for sharks along a swimming beach. This increases the chances sharks may enter the area and in a feeding mode. Additionally, hooking a large shark on a swimming beach could result in the angler cutting himself or others with the fishing line. *( UH-OH - What is a "Swimming Beach" vs. a "Fishing Beach" ??? PLUS, I thought it was OK to Shark fish from Sundown to Sunrise ???) CHUM - That's what it's SUPPOSED to do . . . Swimmers being CUT by LINE ( There aren't supposed to be any "Swimmers" where I'm fishing ) *

Sharks are predatory fishes that are common in the nearshore coastal waters of North Carolina, particularly during summer. They are attracted to the numerous baitfish, as well as pier structures, but can occur throughout the surf zone. *(UH-OH - PIERS "attract" Sharks and Baitfish ) So, then "Swimmers" should NOT SWIM anywhere NEAR a PIER, right ???*

************************************************************************************

*QUOTE: "Here are some steps swimmers can take to prevent shark attacks:"*

Avoid swimming in areas where people are fishing. *( UH-OH - "Who Got There First" and who has the "Right of Usage" ??? )*

Do not enter the water if you are bleeding, because a shark’s sense of smell is highly sensitive. *( Does that mean they are "CHUMMING", if they are in the water ???)*

Avoid wearing shiny jewelry that a shark may mistake for a fish. *GOOD ADVICE - Sharks, Bluefish, & King Mackerel, too !!!*

*********************************************************************

So, with all of that "Gray Area", open to "interpretation", I see a lot of potential for problems . . . THOUGHTS ???

Tight Lines !!!


----------



## bogeyman71

Banner they were flying at Oak Island today "NO HOOKERS ON PIERS BAN FISHING - PETA" or something real close to that anyway. Made me want to puke but that shows the antis will hit the hardest when the people are the weakest.


----------



## ncsharkman

It is more likely "bull" sharks in the shallows.


----------



## ncsharkman

pogeymoe said:


> enough already!!!!! i just looked at the pier cam. the beach is empty. no one swimming. ticked me off. REALLY PEOPLE???? SO WHEN IT LIGHTNINGS OUT SIDE WE STOP GOING OUT OF OUR HOMES BECAUSE WE MAY GET STRUCK BY LIGHTNING? THE DANG SHARKS WERE THERE BEFORE THE BITES AND WILL BE THERE AFTER. FISHERMAN DONT ATTRACT SHARKS! THEY LIVE IN THE DANG OCEAN.
> 
> GO TO THE BEACH AND HAVE FUN! I HATE THE KIDS GOT BIT I REALLY DO. I WISH IT HAD NOT HAPPENED. IT IS A RISK WE TAKE. IT IS NO DIFFERENT AT ALL FROM AN UNFORTUNATE LIGHTNING STRIKE. BAD THINGS HAPPEN. NO ONE IS TO BLAME AND IT SHOULDNT KEEP PEOPLE FROM ENJOYING THE BEACH. I WILL BE THERE NEXT WEEK. I WILL BE IN THE WATER. IF I GET BIT SO BE IT. I HOPE I DONT BUT IT COULD HAPPEN. A TREE COULD FALL ON MY HOUSE TO. PLANE CRASHES ARE AS COMMON AS SHARK BITES. I WONT BE SURPRISED IF ANOTHER BITE DOESNT HAPPEN ON OAK ISLAND FOR 30 YEARS. I WONT BE SHOCKED IF 5 MORE HAPPEN TODAY. ITS AN UNPREDICTABLE AND UNFORTUNATE RISK/REALITY.
> 
> SWIM LIVE LAUGH AND I HOPE NO ONE ELSE HAS THE BAD LUCK OF GETTING BITTEN. I HOPE THE KIDS RECOVER AS BEST AS POSSIBLE AND HAVE GREAT LIVES. TO AVOID THE BEACH TEMPORARILY IS POINTLESS AND DOES NOTHING.


 You make entirely to much sense sir! People don't think, they just "knee jerk" react to things.


----------



## ncsharkman

NC KingFisher said:


> Like i said i aint gonna let it stop me


 I'm with ya bro!


----------



## fishinbob

bogeyman71 said:


> Banner they were flying at Oak Island today "NO HOOKERS ON PIERS BAN FISHING - PETA" or something real close to that anyway. Made me want to puke but that shows the antis will hit the hardest when the people are the weakest.


That Peta crap pisses me off. Sharks are going to be in the water, fisherman or no fisherman, they will always be there.


----------



## js1172

fishinbob said:


> That Peta crap pisses me off. Sharks are going to be in the water, fisherman or no fisherman, they will always be there.


if you folks weren't so tight and send generous donations to PETA, all the sharks would come up on the beach and sunbathe while the swimmers were out.
js


----------



## ez2cdave

fishinbob said:


> That Peta crap pisses me off. Sharks are going to be in the water, fisherman or no fisherman, they will always be there.


Yes, PETA is a "PITA" !!!


----------



## ez2cdave

bogeyman71 said:


> Banner they were flying at Oak Island today "NO HOOKERS ON PIERS BAN FISHING - PETA" or something real close to that anyway. Made me want to puke but that shows the antis will hit the hardest when the people are the weakest.


The actual PETA banner reads ""KEEP HOOKERS OFF THE PIER ! BAN FISHING - PETA.ORG"

They drag those banners around behind small planes in several different locations . . . BASTARDS ! ! !


----------



## cooper138

ez2cdave said:


> The actual PETA banner reads ""KEEP HOOKERS OFF THE PIER ! BAN FISHING - PETA.ORG"
> 
> They drag those banners around behind small planes in several different locations . . . BASTARDS ! ! !
> 
> View attachment 15560


I thought bogeyman was kidding when he said that till I saw that picture. Unbelievable...smdh


----------



## ez2cdave

cooper138 said:


> I thought bogeyman was kidding when he said that till I saw that picture. Unbelievable...smdh


*
"PETA to fly anti-fishing banner over Oak Island"*

*http://www.starnewsonline.com/article/20150618/articles/150619611
*


----------



## ez2cdave

*State won't pursue shark fishing ban
*
*http://www.starnewsonline.com/article/20150618/ARTICLES/150619615/*


----------



## Got Fish?

Smh. Sharks are there no matter what. And as a matter of fact I'm going of a fishing trip to OKI in two weeks. Unrelated topic, but is there sandfleas out?


----------



## fishinbob

Up here in Va Beach, it seems that people are just now realizing sharks are in the water. Apparently swimmers and kayakers have seen some and the story of the sightings have reached the front page of the paper. People need to calm down and realize that sharks are there and most likely they will not bite you unless you swim during dawn or dusk.


----------



## cooper138

I relate it to this. If you are walking down a dark alley in the city at night and get mugged is it your fault the mugger was there? Did you bring him in? Or was he always there? I've had a lot of talks to less knowledgable people about this over the past couple days and that has been the question that quiets them.


----------



## bogeyman71

Got Fish? said:


> Smh. Sharks are there no matter what. And as a matter of fact I'm going of a fishing trip to OKI in two weeks. Unrelated topic, but is there sandfleas out?


Plenty of fleas.


----------



## SurFeesher

Just to reflect on the murky water idea, was fishing at ramp 25 just south of Salvo, and the 3 days that the water was murky (SW wind) I caught several baby sandbar sharks each day. The one day that the water was totally clear (SE wind), not one shark or bite on finger mullet. That is not a coincidence. Did tear up small Croaker today, and got a 20" Cobia on the clear water day!


----------



## [email protected]

The disservice to the general public is that now folks are going to look at a flooding tide at 5:30 in the evening, murky water, birds smashing into the water everywhere and think "welp, no fishermen or piers, I'm going swimming!"


----------



## ez2cdave

[email protected] said:


> The disservice to the general public is that now folks are going to look at a flooding tide at 5:30 in the evening, murky water, birds smashing into the water everywhere and think "well, no fishermen or piers, I'm going swimming!"


Well, to quote Ryback, of the WWE, "WAKE UP, IT'S FEEDING TIME !"


----------



## greg12345

simple but costly solution would be to put signs up at every beach access, similar to what they have warning about rip currents (what it is, how to recognize one, what to do if trapped in one, etc.). for the shark one it could have a handful of common sense tips: avoid swimming in low light conditions (dawn, late afternoon, night), enter with caution if water is stirred up, if there is a lot of bait fish in the water, if you are bleeding, etc...can't fix "stupid" but can help "ignorance"


----------



## ncsharkman

You could consider "Tourists" as mobile chum! Of course I would never think that as I am a sensitive guy but some unethical type's of sharkers could!
Just sayin....Sharkman


----------



## surffshr

http://www.ocearch.org/#SharkTracker

Check out where Chessie been. 12' tiger shark


----------



## gshivar

Left this thread for a couple days and WOW some of you posters must stay onboard 24/7. I'm off this. glenn


----------



## NC KingFisher

A good friend of mine got burnt really badly last week by a radiator bursting on a car. Lets ban everything except air cooled engines


----------



## ez2cdave

NC KingFisher said:


> A good friend of mine got burnt really badly last week by a radiator bursting on a car. Lets ban everything except air cooled engines


That's still too dangerous ... Let's ban all transportation, so that no one is ever injured in a motor vehicle accident ever again !!!


----------



## ncsharkman

I saw this morning that the city of Va Beach now has an ordanance against shark fishing within 500 yards of low tide line but also a rule or law against the size of "tackle" considered larger than "normal" for surf fishing! So, one shark says to the other one, LOOK Frank, that guys using a "9.0" instead of a Zebco, Lets go eat a "touron"! We have truly lost our ability to use common sense in this formally great nation....


----------



## EABiker

If someone questions the size tackle you are using, just ask them what you are supposed to use with a 5 pound sand flea!


----------



## ez2cdave

ncsharkman said:


> We have truly lost our ability to use common sense in this formerly great nation....


----------



## Sandbar

In case you all haven't seen it yet, an 8-year-old boy was bitten in Surf City yesterday. Just some minor injuries though. Glad the kid's OK.

http://www.wral.com/boy-8-bitten-by-shark-in-surf-city/14735957/

Some interesting tidbits from the article...



> Town Manager Larry Bergman says the town does not plan to warn visitors about the shark bite or tell swimmers to get out of the water, but it has increased police beach patrols.


Thank you! WHY panic the other people for no reason when sharks are always there anyways! Larry Bergman clearly gets it!



> The town does not have an official lifeguarding staff, instead employing police officers and water-rescue-trained firefighters to patrol the beaches on four-wheelers. *Beachgoers swim "kind of at their own risk," Bergman said.*


Once again, Mr. Bergman is on point!



> The child had been swimming about five blocks from a fishing pier Wednesday afternoon. Town policy prohibits people from swimming or surfing within 300 feet of a fishing pier, Bergman said.


See folks? Even when you swim far away from a pier, there are STILL sharks around! It's not their fault. They don't understand, nor follow the rules of humans!

EDIT: Sorry, I just saw the other thread related to this bite.


----------



## Benji

ez2cdave said:


> View attachment 15629


Can you get that on a tshirt or bumper sticker Dave?


----------



## ez2cdave

Benji said:


> Can you get that on a tshirt or bumper sticker Dave?


YEP - You SURE CAN ! ! !
*
http://patriotdepot.com/teach-a-man-to-fish-lose-a-democrat-voter-shirt-black/*

THESE are COOL, too !!!

*http://patriotdepot.com/star-spangled-fish-auto-emblem/*


----------



## Benji

Lots of good ones on there


----------

